# SouthEast San Diego police Lowrider!



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

SouthEast San Diego Police department and the Lowrider community came together with the idea of turning a police car into a lowrider! The idea was to bridge the gap between law enforcement and lowriders! Its about killing the stigma between the two. Bringing the community together as one! Not everyone will agree with this, but its a start! The police car was donated as well as everything that was put into it. Time, material and man hours! There was no tax payers money involved...everything was donated by all that participated in the project! Patterns, paint, pinstriping, and murals was done at Los Intocables Customs in San Diego! Pinstripe was done by Mercado from San Diego! Give us your feed back. Keep it constructive and respectful! If your a Hater....stay off this thread! Thank you all for your support!







































































































































The crew at Los Intocables Customs!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mural shoulda been two cops woopin some ones ass, a criminal of course


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness (May 7, 2013)

I find this offensive and racist. The police harrass both black and brown daily. There's no bridging the gap, nothing they can do can undo the oppression and hate they create towards both communities.

Yea lets create a car that many black and brown people get to ride in and get falsely arrested, abused and screwed over by the justice system.

There's nothing positive about this, you guys might as well have snitched and dropped dimes on people.

Painting a car etc is nothing positive, give back to your neighbors and community. Become a mentor, help a kid read, start a food drive, teach a kid to paint etc etc.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Those ghost patterns are bad ass, keep us updated on how the car is used for your outreach.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

How are they going to do legitimate police driving (chases, cornering, pit maneuver, j-turns, etc)? I doubt those are speed rated tires.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

they cant hit the switches, hydraulics are illegal in cali


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

I think lowrider Mag posted this on there facebook all the people on facebook were saying Fuck Tha Police and the Pigs and I actually agree with em. Regardless if the Police in your area are good, bad, racist, equals whatever The fact is They'll always profile your car It's that simple. They'll use the excuse suspicious character, behavoir, Profile whatever the fuck it is, fact is it's bullshit and wrong.

Fact is you can pinstripe, put a mural, Daytons, 16 Switches and all that shit and you can't win. Why? because they are doing the exact thing they'll pull us over for, except they can get away with it scott fucking free, so at the end of the day it's more a show of power (and abuse of it) then trying to bring the community together. They wanna bring the lowrider community together in there area and use it to promote a good positive activity, then hold legal cruising nights were people can hop, three-wheel, blast they music, and enjoy there car without fear of someone profling em and giving em tickets up the ass for something as trivial as loud music. 



and I'm not hating, I'm just being real.


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness (May 7, 2013)

Courage said:


> I think lowrider Mag posted this on there facebook all the people on facebook were saying Fuck Tha Police and the Pigs and I actually agree with em. Regardless if the Police in your area are good, bad, racist, equals whatever The fact is They'll always profile your car It's that simple. They'll use the excuse suspicious character, behavoir, Profile whatever the fuck it is, fact is it's bullshit and wrong.
> 
> Fact is you can pinstripe, put a mural, Daytons, 16 Switches and all that shit and you can't win. Why? because they are doing the exact thing they'll pull us over for, except they can get away with it scott fucking free, so at the end of the day it's more a show of power (and abuse of it) then trying to bring the community together. They wanna bring the lowrider community together in there area and use it to promote a good positive activity, then hold legal cruising nights were people can hop, three-wheel, blast they music, and enjoy there car without fear of someone profling em and giving em tickets up the ass for something as trivial as loud music.
> 
> ...


I agree brother!!!

Bout time someone on this site has something intelligent to say


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice 4 door ford on standards :uh:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought those would become the "last Lowriders" because they were they last cars with a full-frame........UHHHHHH...NO. Crown Vics look like shit on standards......reverse won't even sit in the wheelwell,like a damn Euro from the 90's.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Props to all those involved for trying to do something positive for the community, keep it up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Props to all those involved for trying to do something positive for the community, keep it up


:yes:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Props to all those involved for trying to do something positive for the community, keep it up


Thanks,to all the positive comments,we knew that negative comments were going to happen,but @ the end of the day we @ los intocables customs are makeing a diffrence in our community.ask urselfs what movement have u pushed for ur community,if hateing help u [email protected] night then hate all u want!los intocables customs ttt


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

MintySeven said:


> Thanks,to all the positive comments,we knew that negative comments were going to happen,but @ the end of the day we @ los intocables customs are makeing a diffrence in our community.ask urselfs what movement have u pushed for ur community,if hateing help u [email protected] night then hate all u want!los intocables customs ttt


 Yeah dude your mural on that cop car looks like a Crime Scene moment, when the cops are taking the kids to be put in a home :rofl: and yeah labeling negative comments as just "haters" is probably more ignorant and does more to not promote constructive talk. Regardless I get what they're trying to do, I just think they probably did it in the most useless and asinine way, the cop car looks more like an AD for a paint shop then it does as a symbol of community brotherhood.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> I find this offensive and racist. The police harrass both black and brown daily. There's no bridging the gap, nothing they can do can undo the oppression and hate they create towards both communities.
> 
> Yea lets create a car that many black and brown people get to ride in and get falsely arrested, abused and screwed over by the justice system.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I teach youngsters how to paint, actually anyone who wants to learn. we are trying to make a change in our community to make a difference on our streets. you can look at it as racist, the story on the trunk takes place on a popular corner in south east san diego called 4 corners of death. the mural displays an officer walking the children across the street safely and the lowrider and cop car represent the community comming together in San diego. not all cops agree with this either just like you. but what about the ones that are about the community and the children in our community. There is nothing wrong with change!


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness (May 7, 2013)

MRJ-AIR said:


> Just so you know, I teach youngsters how to paint, actually anyone who wants to learn. we are trying to make a change in our community to make a difference on our streets. you can look at it as racist, the story on the trunk takes place on a popular corner in south east san diego called 4 corners of death. the mural displays an officer walking the children across the street safely and the lowrider and cop car represent the community comming together in San diego. not all cops agree with this either just like you. but what about the ones that are about the community and the children in our community. There is nothing wrong with change!


Brother I don;t doubt your efforts and give you much respect for what you do or trying to accomplish.

Fact is no matter what anyone does, we can't fix the relations between the community and the police. The police are not trusted, my thing is maybe people can trust you and can follow your example to be a leader and mentor to the community.

My apologies if I sounded wrong my brother, I can't knock someone for trying to do the right thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Seen an Officer that we went to the same high school, he was cool, his name is Michel, played basketball. Filipino, or Flip. I am allowed to say that. I'm surrounded by them. 

But anyways, how'd you feel if going to work that day/night you weren't coming home. Some real A/Hs out there. But I seen a few that quit the force, they just got sick of the system.

We had one in our auto shop glass, He was on the quite side, but I did see his piece by accident. BUT, now I'm way to old to even get a second look. but.... I wonder what would happened if I hit the streets in my ride, If the ticket costs the same for hopping one inch, might as well make it three feet. 

also wonder about the Lowrider cop car, I guess it has been gutted, It doesn't seem to have switches, so I wonder who drives it? Down deep inside those cops want to know how it feels, hitting switches.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Hydros said:


> Seen an Officer that we went to the same high school, he was cool, his name is on the tip of my tough, played basketball. Filipino, or Flip. I am allowed to say that. I'm surrounded by them.
> 
> But anyways, how'd you feel if going to work that day/night you weren't coming home. Some real A/Hs out there. But I seen a few that quit the force, they just got sick of the system.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talkin bout :uh:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

why not shorten the rear differential and have deep dish daytons all around?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Are you high. ....... Your making no sense.


Hydros said:


> Seen an Officer that we went to the same high school, he was cool, his name is on the tip of my tough, played basketball. Filipino, or Flip. I am allowed to say that. I'm surrounded by them.
> 
> But anyways, how'd you feel if going to work that day/night you weren't coming home. Some real A/Hs out there. But I seen a few that quit the force, they just got sick of the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> WTF are you talkin bout :uh:


:rofl:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> WTF are you talkin bout :uh:


 :facepalm:Somewhere in this tread, there is/are one or more posts of a personal opinion that all cops are ass h*les. Or were those posts edited out?

Gotta love LIL,


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Be honest if any of you saw that rolling behind you, that'd probably be your first thought.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT

That's pretty koo, great effort and its a start.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

heres just one of thousandssss of cop gangs "to pretect and to serve" homie what makes you think they give a shit about lowriders :twak:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

chek them out homie, maybe you might wanna think again before you guys start another "support the pigs" blah blah, they will bend you over and fuck you and beat you to death if they knew they can get away with it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/365623-fuck-tha-police-rag-tre-build.html

heres the build im doing for pigs, to warn kids the danger of dealing with cops and that they will get beat down thrown in jail and charged with assualt for nothing. :nicoderm:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/365623-fuck-tha-police-rag-tre-build.html
> 
> heres the build im doing for pigs, to warn kids the danger of dealing with cops and that they will get beat down thrown in jail and charged with assualt for nothing. :nicoderm:


 Unless you actually put Fuck Tha Police (under a mural of N.W.A or some shit) on the hood, you're not actually making a statement. 


Fuck Tha Police either on the hood or trunk (trunk would be better because those fuckers would read it as they pull u over :rofl
No Justice No Peace (No Donks) 
RIP Shawn Bell on One Side
Never Forget Rodney (March 3, 1991) on tha other

Then when you look closer your car is covered in various footnotes of Police Bruality.

Also 16 Switches


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks again for ur comments,positve,negative and ignorant.Southeast pd car here to stay.deal with it!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm...


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

MintySeven said:


> Thanks again for ur comments,positve,negative and ignorant.Southeast pd car here to stay.deal with it!


 So you're not actually here to promote discussion, you're more or less wanting attention instead of actually discussing the issue, congratulations you've become another leech comparable to the Media. Good luck with all your endeavors.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

I think they need to custom engrave some hand cuffs while they're at. That'll make everything okay...


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks


Courage said:


> So you're not actually here to promote discussion, you're more or less wanting attention instead of actually discussing the issue, congratulations you've become another leech comparable to the Media. Good luck with all your endeavors.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MRJ-AIR said:


> Just so you know, I teach youngsters how to paint, actually anyone who wants to learn. we are trying to make a change in our community to make a difference on our streets. you can look at it as racist, the story on the trunk takes place on a popular corner in south east san diego called 4 corners of death. the mural displays an officer walking the children across the street safely and the lowrider and cop car represent the community comming together in San diego. not all cops agree with this either just like you. but what about the ones that are about the community and the children in our community. There is nothing wrong with change!


 so take the next step and ask that police precinct if they would help unite the community and law enforcement by sponsoring a cruise night or something similar.. then we can say were making a difference and that both parties involved are making an effort to bridge the gap


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://hw-mobile.worldstarhiphop.com/u/vid/2013/05/01/durhmamcopppsitd5rtgewdwed_mobile.mp4


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice build. I remember seeing a Phoenix pd car like that rolling around when I lived there back in early 2000's. most that are going to make comments have most likely been harassed and probably come from a criminal background or are guilty by association. So do they deserve to be harassed? Maybe, maybe not but cops profile as part of their job so it is what it is. Props for trying to bridge that gap between honest cops and honest lowriders.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

We did and we are,this past saturday the sdpd were invided to "low rider legends"@ balboa park museum,and were enbraced by the legends of lowriding,now they are setting up a calendar for community events,like autism speaks,blood drives and school events,keep in mind this car barely hit the streets about a month now and people of our community are reaching out to the pd,who knows how far this will go,but we are exited for the future.los intocables customs will keep yall updated 


playboi13 said:


> so take the next step and ask that police precinct if they would help unite the community and law enforcement by sponsoring a cruise night or something similar.. then we can say were making a difference and that both parties involved are making an effort to bridge the gap


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Its a trip to see such opinions! We can complain about cops and their harrassment towards us as people! Its easy to complain about them at home. But what do YOU do to change that? We got together to make change and and make a difference on our streets. I hate getting harassed too..but now were doing something about it! I appreciate your comments keep them comming! Ignorants is poison!


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I find cops annoying, but I also find the idiots who do stupid shit to bring heat on us.

Bitch to them too, not just cops.


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

FUCK THE PIGS THEY WILL NEVER GET MY RESPECT AND SHURE ENOUGH NOT THE COMMUNITYS. SOME OF US REALLY TAKE THE TIME AND SAVE OUR MONEYPUTEVERYTHING WE GOT INTO OUR CARS AND THESE FUCKERS BE ON THAT ASS AS SOON AS WE HIT THE CORNER OR LEAVE A GAS STATION . THIS BITCH ASS PIG STILL HAD THE NERVE TO TELL"IF YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY TOBUY ALL THAT STUFF IN THE TRUNK THEN YOU GOT ENOUGH TO GET YOUR CAR OUT OF THE IMPOUND" AND TOOK My CAR FOR 30 DAYS. I LIVE IN SD I GOT A FAMILY IM IN THE STRUGGLE LOWRIDING IS REALLY THE ONLY THING I REALLY LOVE IN LIFE BESIDE MY FAMILY AND THESE ******* WONT LET ME RIDE , I HAD TO SELL MY SHIT BARROW MONEY PUT MY FAMILY THROUGH A ROUGH TIME JUST TO COME UP WITH THE $1,800 TO GET MY CAR OUT AND YOU GUYS WANNA GO DONATING SHIT TO THESE CROOKS TALKING ABOUT BRIDGING THE GAP. FUCK YOU!!!!! AND FUCK THE POLICE!!! ESPECIALY SDPD



PS THE CAR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT!!!!! CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

LARGO15201904 said:


> FUCK THE PIGS THEY WILL NEVER GET MY RESPECT AND SHURE ENOUGH NOT THE COMMUNITYS. SOME OF US REALLY TAKE THE TIME AND SAVE OUR MONEYPUTEVERYTHING WE GOT INTO OUR CARS AND THESE FUCKERS BE ON THAT ASS AS SOON AS WE HIT THE CORNER OR LEAVE A GAS STATION . THIS BITCH ASS PIG STILL HAD THE NERVE TO TELL"IF YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY TOBUY ALL THAT STUFF IN THE TRUNK THEN YOU GOT ENOUGH TO GET YOUR CAR OUT OF THE IMPOUND" AND TOOK My CAR FOR 30 DAYS. I LIVE IN SD I GOT A FAMILY IM IN THE STRUGGLE LOWRIDING IS REALLY THE ONLY THING I REALLY LOVE IN LIFE BESIDE MY FAMILY AND THESE ******* WONT LET ME RIDE , I HAD TO SELL MY SHIT BARROW MONEY PUT MY FAMILY THROUGH A ROUGH TIME JUST TO COME UP WITH THE $1,800 TO GET MY CAR OUT AND YOU GUYS WANNA GO DONATING SHIT TO THESE CROOKS TALKING ABOUT BRIDGING THE GAP. FUCK YOU!!!!! AND FUCK THE POLICE!!! ESPECIALY SDPD
> 
> 
> 
> PS THE CAR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT!!!!! CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!


Just let it go, is not worth stressing over it. 
Keep ridin n hittin switches God Bless you


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

LARGO15201904 said:


> FUCK THE PIGS THEY WILL NEVER GET MY RESPECT AND SHURE ENOUGH NOT THE COMMUNITYS. SOME OF US REALLY TAKE THE TIME AND SAVE OUR MONEYPUTEVERYTHING WE GOT INTO OUR CARS AND THESE FUCKERS BE ON THAT ASS AS SOON AS WE HIT THE CORNER OR LEAVE A GAS STATION . THIS BITCH ASS PIG STILL HAD THE NERVE TO TELL"IF YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY TOBUY ALL THAT STUFF IN THE TRUNK THEN YOU GOT ENOUGH TO GET YOUR CAR OUT OF THE IMPOUND" AND TOOK My CAR FOR 30 DAYS. I LIVE IN SD I GOT A FAMILY IM IN THE STRUGGLE LOWRIDING IS REALLY THE ONLY THING I REALLY LOVE IN LIFE BESIDE MY FAMILY AND THESE ******* WONT LET ME RIDE , I HAD TO SELL MY SHIT BARROW MONEY PUT MY FAMILY THROUGH A ROUGH TIME JUST TO COME UP WITH THE $1,800 TO GET MY CAR OUT AND YOU GUYS WANNA GO DONATING SHIT TO THESE CROOKS TALKING ABOUT BRIDGING THE GAP. FUCK YOU!!!!! AND FUCK THE POLICE!!! ESPECIALY SDPD
> 
> 
> 
> PS THE CAR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT!!!!! CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn LARGO15201904, 
I thought I had it hard when I got stopped 6 times in one month, maybe 15 times in one year. 
Once in Chicano Park, our so-called brown brothers, (pair of assholes cops)come behind us in an unmarked and screaming to us to get out of the way, so we moved, then they stopped and flashed us and gave us a ticket for going through stop sign. They are the worst kind of cops. Pieces of Americas so called brother looking Latinos where just pitiful. Nothing like some hot shot American Latino cops pulling guns on you. At least in TJ you know when you see a cop you know what's up. 

Never mind the gentle cuffing, or rides to the station so they can take a coffee break. Yeah, I met some real losers White, Black and sorry ass Latinos cops. But, then again, guys like me back then attracted the ugly side of cops.

This Lowrider cop car is meant for the younger ones, that have not yet been influenced by the older generations of cop haters.

Yeah let it go, don't let it eat at you. You never know, maybe someone you know will have kids that turn out to be cops. then you can see both sides. I tell my kids that when a cop stops you, he tests you, he wants to see how you react to his aggression, just be cool, yes sir no sir, hands on the wheel. - You have an attitude, then it's play time.

Don't encourage cop hating, encourage cop awareness.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I also educated myself on the laws, ha, I got a few of them to drop the ticket book right then and there. Even in court I won a lot of times, why, because I knew the sytem. I even asked for a court date on the same name of the day I got written up, back then, a cop had to go to court, they were not paid, So I asked for the same day, knowing the cop was working that day. 

We need to get above the street mentality, we need to get educated of the laws and our rights. 

Cop stops my wife the other night and gives a ticket for one brake light out, If I was there = no ticket. she had 4 brake lights, law says you need on each side. CA is so hard up for cash, even when you are in the right, you still need to pay $25. to get it dismissed. This is why I go out of my way to tell other drivers they have a light out. Makes me feel good a cop didn't get the chance to write a ticket. 

Sorry ass thing is, I seen cops wait for you to violate a traffic sign, They know it's unsafe for you to make that turn, but will wait til you make that turn so they can give a ticket, Never mind about protecting you form an unsafe situation. 

I could go on and on, it's just a joke with traffic cops. Before 6:00 PM it is illegal to make a left hand turn at this certain street corner, but what's this, several cops waiting for someone to make that turn up to 5:59 and 59 seconds. Come 6:00 PM. not a cop in sight. -- Pitiful --


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydros said:


> I also educated myself on the laws, ha, I got a few of them to drop the ticket book right then and there. Even in court I won a lot of times, why, because I knew the sytem. I even asked for a court date on the same name of the day I got written up, back then, a cop had to go to court, they were not paid, So I asked for the same day, knowing the cop was working that day.
> 
> We need to get above the street mentality, we need to get educated of the laws and our rights.
> 
> ...




yeaup!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

So how's the bridging the gap coming along


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LARGO15201904 said:


> FUCK THE PIGS THEY WILL NEVER GET MY RESPECT AND SHURE ENOUGH NOT THE COMMUNITYS. SOME OF US REALLY TAKE THE TIME AND SAVE OUR MONEYPUTEVERYTHING WE GOT INTO OUR CARS AND THESE FUCKERS BE ON THAT ASS AS SOON AS WE HIT THE CORNER OR LEAVE A GAS STATION . THIS BITCH ASS PIG STILL HAD THE NERVE TO TELL"IF YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY TOBUY ALL THAT STUFF IN THE TRUNK THEN YOU GOT ENOUGH TO GET YOUR CAR OUT OF THE IMPOUND" AND TOOK My CAR FOR 30 DAYS. I LIVE IN SD I GOT A FAMILY IM IN THE STRUGGLE LOWRIDING IS REALLY THE ONLY THING I REALLY LOVE IN LIFE BESIDE MY FAMILY AND THESE ******* WONT LET ME RIDE , I HAD TO SELL MY SHIT BARROW MONEY PUT MY FAMILY THROUGH A ROUGH TIME JUST TO COME UP WITH THE $1,800 TO GET MY CAR OUT AND YOU GUYS WANNA GO DONATING SHIT TO THESE CROOKS TALKING ABOUT BRIDGING THE GAP. FUCK YOU!!!!! AND FUCK THE POLICE!!! ESPECIALY SDPD
> 
> 
> 
> PS THE CAR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT!!!!! CHALE!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Courage said:


> Unless you actually put Fuck Tha Police (under a mural of N.W.A or some shit) on the hood, you're not actually making a statement.





Courage said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> So how's the bridging the gap coming along


Sdpd n lowrider comunitty scheduleing a cruise threw san diego streets,and ending with a block party with the comunity.the date is not set yet,but they talking about august.more info to be announced.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> Sdpd n lowrider comunitty scheduleing a cruise threw san diego streets,and ending with a block party with the comunity.the date is not set yet,but they talking about august.more info to be announced.


:roflmao::roflmao: and at the end of the cruise SDPD is waiting at the end with there ticket books out ready to write tickets, impound, harras and arrest LOL the gap between the dirty PIGS and not only lowriders but the general public has become such a huge gap theres no bringing it together. *THE MORE PIGS THAT DIE IN THE STREETS LIKE THE ANIMALS THEY ARE THE SAFER THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS *


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: and at the end of the cruise SDPD is waiting at the end with there ticket books out ready to write tickets, impound, harras and arrest LOL the gap between the dirty PIGS and not only lowriders but the general public has become such a huge gap theres no bringing it together. *THE MORE PIGS THAT DIE IN THE STREETS LIKE THE ANIMALS THEY ARE THE SAFER THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS *


So when your car gets stolen you won't report it?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> So when your car gets stolen you won't report it?


Nope, call straight to my insurance company. Cuz if i call the cops they will show up and things will go from bad to worse and they will escalate the whole situation, next thing you know your being charged with "assualt on an officer" and taken to jail FUCK FUCK THE POLICE.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for ur comment,I'm looking back a couple of pages and seen ur comments,ur full of hate,u got ur point accross that u hate cops.good for u...moveing on.....next!


westcoastlowrider said:


> Nope, call straight to my insurance company. Cuz if i call the cops they will show up and things will go from bad to worse and they will escalate the whole situation, next thing you know your being charged with "assualt on an officer" and taken to jail FUCK FUCK THE POLICE.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MintySeven said:


> Thanks for ur comment,I'm looking back a couple of pages and seen ur comments,ur full of hate,u got ur point accross that u hate cops.good for u...moveing on.....next!


:roflmao:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

all the Canadians and guys from the suburbs are all for the cops, and the actual residents from San Diego and southern ca keep saying fuck the police.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

San Diego is like one of the safest city in the U.S.
Wtf they bitching about.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

enjoy bridging the gap closer to these devils behind the badges


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> enjoy bridging the gap closer to these devils behind the badges


He was reaching for something in his pants,and sqwuirming around like a tweaker,what's he expects' gonna happen?
Should the cop wait to see if he's reaching for a pack of smokes,or his pistol,get real.
Tell you what,next time cops pull you over,try the same moves,and we can judge the video.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^^^ Real Talk


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> He was reaching for something in his pants,and sqwuirming around like a tweaker,what's he expects' gonna happen?
> Should the cop wait to see if he's reaching for a pack of smokes,or his pistol,get real.
> Tell you what,next time cops pull you over,try the same moves,and we can judge the video.


your a ****** who lives in a farming community hicktown in canada what you have to say has no credibility :buttkick:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

heres another one local incident lets bridge the gap closer to the devil :buttkick:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> your a ****** who lives in a farming community hicktown in canada what you have to say has no credibility :buttkick:


Keep yapping,you're just proving you have no clue.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> heres another one local incident lets bridge the gap closer to the devil :buttkick:


This I do have a problem with,there was no reason to arrest the guy in the first place.
For some reason,I feel worse for the dog than I do the tweaker in the mazda,should never had let him suffer like that.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> This I do have a problem with,there was no reason to arrest the guy in the first place.


THIS IS HOW THE COPS ARE HERE ON A DAILY BASIS, SHOOT AND KILL FIRST AND ASK QUESTIONS LATER POLICY and 95% of the incidents these corrupt cocksuckers in uniform do is never caught on camara and is swept under the rug, so you can understand now where all the 'fuck tha police" comments are coming from so lets Bridge the Gap closer. If your lucky and they dont shoot and kill you then they will beat you and throw you in jail with then hit you with a false charge against you too. "LAPD to intimidate and harras"


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THIS IS HOW THE COPS ARE HERE ON A DAILY BASIS, SHOOT AND KILL FIRST AND ASK QUESTIONS LATER POLICY and 95% of the incidents these corrupt cocksuckers in uniform do is never caught on camara and is swept under the rug, so you can understand now where all the 'fuck tha police" comments are coming from so lets Bridge the Gap closer. If your lucky and they dont shoot and kill you then they will beat you and throw you in jail with then hit you with a false charge against you too. "LAPD to intimidate and harras"


you seem upset


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Nope, call straight to my insurance company.


 gtfo


----------

